# Numerische Integration: Simpson Regel, Trapezregel, Rechtecksformel



## LisaWIWMB (4. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

ich studiere Wirtschaftsingenieurwesen im 2ten Fachsemester und habe bis Dienstag ein Programmierprojekt zu bearbeiten. 
Dieses bestand aus dem Generieren und Lösen eines Sudokus und der oben genannten Numerischen Integration zweier Formeln:
A) f(x)= sinx/x

B) f(x)= -x² + 1,2x +3,64

Ich hatte nur im ersten Semester Java Programmierung und soll nun diese Integration bewältigen. 
Ich bin total verzweifelt ;( , da ich einfach nicht weiß, wie ich vorgehen soll.
Ich hab hier eine Seite gefunden, die jedoch nicht auf bestimmte funktionen aufgebaut ist.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand seine Hilfe anbieten würde.


Vielen Vielen Dank!

MFG Lisa


----------



## SlaterB (5. Jun 2009)

wär das nicht was für ein Mathe-Forum?
die machen dir das mit links, wenn überhaupt jemand

B) ist ja noch relativ einfach, da gibt es für x doch die Ableitungsregel

f'(x^n) = n*x^(n-1) 

das müsstest du zurückrechnen, für jeden Term einzeln


----------



## Landei (5. Jun 2009)

Slater, es geht um *numerische* Integration -> nur rechnen, keine Umformungen.

Mal eine Skizze (ungetestet):

```
public interface Function {
   public double f(double x);
}

public class SinXDividedByX implements Function {
   public double f(double x) { return Math.sin(x) / x; } //eventuell noch Division durch Null abfangen
}
//die andere Funktion kannst du sicher selber

class Integrator {
   //Rechteck-Regel
   public static double integrateRect(Function func; double left; double right; double precision) {
       double sum = 0;
       for(double x = left + precision; x + precision <= right; x += precision) {
          sum += precision * func.f(x);  
       }
       return sum; 
   }
   //die anderen Methoden (Trapez, Simpson) kannst du sicher auch selber

   public static void main(String... args) {
       //mal irgendwelche Werte
       System.out.println(integrateRect(new SinXDividedByX(), 1, 2, 0.0001)); 
   }
}
```


----------



## Marco13 (6. Jun 2009)

Irgendwie hatt' ich gerade ein paar Deja vus...


----------

